# Car shows/events



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, we all like to detail our car go/attend a good ol' car show. I'm yet to find a decent website that shows all.

www.carcal.co.uk is trying to do it's best at that gap in the market, so I'm not sure if you lot know any others ?

How do you find out about shows/events ? The season is coming up soon and I always seem to miss them, it's a pain checking about 10 forums on what's going on.


----------



## Kleers-Caroline (Jun 13, 2012)

*Shows*

Just saw your post as I uploaded this from us, maybe helpful for you?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4078681#post4078681Kleers Show Calendar

Hope helps


----------

